# Inviting villagers to your campsite



## LilyLynne (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a couple of questions about inviting villagers. I have only been playing a month or so, and am still learning the game.

First I read a post somewhere or other saying that you are limited on how many villagers you can invite to your campsite. I am not talking about the 8 villagers limit at a time; I am talking about overall, that after you invite a certain number you cannot add anymore to your invite box thingie. Now the post wasn't very clear, so I thought he was mistaken but i wanted to be sure. I have been just steadily working up the villagers inviting as many as i can and switching out.

Which leads me to another question. Do most people level up all the villagers and invite them all at some point in time? I guess I am a little overwhelmed at the moment by the number and wondered how most people handle that. I was randomly inviting villager as i worked them up, but lately I have been inviting ones who give the materials i need. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 2, 2019)

There is no cap, you can invite them all as many have specific items they request you put in your camp and they need to be in your camp for you to get the request and the award for making the item etc.

I asked recently about hosting events and someone said there is a max you can host, but that is different. I don't know if the comment you saw came from that thread or not as I wanted to know if I should save my invites for a host event because I haven't seen any discussion about hosting events listed in the forums for a long time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For the second part of your question I think it depends on your play style.


----------



## LilyLynne (Jul 2, 2019)

Cool, thanks for the answer.

 I thought it was't true or maybe i had misunderstood. It wasn't on this site, but I don't remember where I saw it. I just wanted confirmation. 

As for the second part, I think I have to get used to the idea that you can't do everything on this game. I am one of those people who usually completes everything there is to do.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 2, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> Cool, thanks for the answer.
> 
> I thought it was't true or maybe i had misunderstood. It wasn't on this site, but I don't remember where I saw it. I just wanted confirmation.
> 
> As for the second part, I think I have to get used to the idea that you can't do everything on this game. I am one of those people who usually completes everything there is to do.



I hear you, I am a completist so trying to go against that is so hard for me! I think you can still do it all if you pace yourself and don't let the game frustrate you. 
I quit the game for a year because I was trying to do too much too soon and burned out. I just recently picked it back up and it is like starting all over again because there are so many new things that I didn't have time to get used to that everyone else already knows and takes for granted. 
I have probably been driving everyone nuts with my questions hahaha.

Hmmm, I would like to see if any of the seasoned players that have been playing right along can answer that then, it was my understanding you could invite every animal once you met certain requirements with them etc.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 3, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> I have a couple of questions about inviting villagers. I have only been playing a month or so, and am still learning the game.
> 
> First I read a post somewhere or other saying that you are limited on how many villagers you can invite to your campsite. I am not talking about the 8 villagers limit at a time; I am talking about overall, that after you invite a certain number you cannot add anymore to your invite box thingie. Now the post wasn't very clear, so I thought he was mistaken but i wanted to be sure. I have been just steadily working up the villagers inviting as many as i can and switching out.
> 
> ...



As far as I know there is no limit to the campers you can invite. I don't think Nintendo would put 136 campers in the game and put a limit on how many you could invite total. 

As for inviting campers it's up to you. Invite whoever you want. If you need materials/essences, or you want the special furniture then invite specific campers.

I basically have 2 or 3 campers that I like and are always at my campsite, and then a few others I rotate in and out when I need more of a certain essence, then I have one spot that is always a new camper I'm leveling up to get their special furniture (usually for the HHA).

Don't forget about your cabin! It used to be that you couldn't do requests or get much experience from campers there but now you get just as much experience as you do at your campsite and can fulfill requests so the cabin is just like a second campsite now except you still can't give them special items like rare fruit, yet.


----------



## LilyLynne (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh, I actually did sort of forget about the cabin. I had read that you couldn't do requests there and I didn't realize that had changed. I have barely worked on it. 
I will start working on that.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 5, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> As far as I know there is no limit to the campers you can invite. I don't think Nintendo would put 136 campers in the game and put a limit on how many you could invite total.
> 
> As for inviting campers it's up to you. Invite whoever you want. If you need materials/essences, or you want the special furniture then invite specific campers.
> 
> ...



Oh wow! I did not realize that about the cabin! I put all the special request items I have made over there and filled it up with animals...they are all so happy there <3


----------

